

Any feedback on side project: reverse groupon 'AskForADeal' (in Santa monica) - jasonmcalacanis

Started this reverse groupon to be for national brands, but pivoted it to be for just one location and local business started accepting deals.&#60;p&#62;It's essentially Groupon in reverse: 
http://santamonica.askforadeal.com
======
r00fus
So let's say you have 100 deal requests for a given business, but with varying
%off and amounts.

What do you do next? Go to the target business? Let's say you go ahead with
this idea, what if half the people drop out if the deal amount is doubled or
%off is halved?

I'd like to know why the sliders, and how it's different from Loopt:
<http://www.businessinsider.com/loopt-u-deals-2011-6>

------
mjs00
Business owners might appreciate an opportunity to be part of a feedback loop
they can generalize - say greater than 30% discount just isn't possible due to
cost structure (group buy won't matter)- let them indicate that somehow for
their business to filter/feedback future requests, so they don't feel like
they are getting bullied with a lot of requests greater than that.

For users, maybe let them also offer non-monetary factors for discount - off-
peak / non-prime hours, introduce a friend, available on short notice to fill
a cancellation, post a blog or tweet, post a local sign, ??, etc. - bartering
a little for the discount where the retailer would see value in the barter.
Groupon can't do this, but your personalized approach seems ideal for this.

In cases where business finds deals that work, archive them for the business,
then offer to post or syndicate them on-demand as desired by business to drum
up demand on an ongoing basis.

And to keep users interested, do something where you as the service do random
(or not so random) selections and 'make the discount' happen for the
requester, at _no_ cost to the merchant.

------
eth
It's interesting, but perhaps counter-intuitive (at least for me).

Based on what I have seen from your "users" (or army of employees) people are
requesting deals from businesses that they already like and frequent.
Generally speaking, you frequent a business because you like and receive what
you perceive to be fair value for what the money you spend there. If I go to
the cafe down the street 5 days a week because I like it and am willing to pay
full price, I have no real reason to ask them for a discount - I am satisfied
paying full price.

Now, it does make sense to me to request discounts from places that I want to
try as a way to get me in the door. However, actually requesting a deal from
these new places requires work on my end, whereas I can just sit around and
lazily let Groupon/LivingSocial push new deals to new places on a daily basis.

Cool idea, but not something I see myself using.

------
staunch
It could work maybe as a way to actually build a more efficient kind of
Groupon. Instead of having to convince businesses to run deals you let users
bug them until they do, and they run better deals because they're the ones
users asked for. You also don't need to take a cut (or at most a very small
one) since your effort is rather limited.

Ultimately it seems you end up in the same place as Groupon as far as using
it. People would want to know what deals were already available, so they don't
have to ask for one themselves most of the time.

It's got a massive chicken-n-egg problem, so that's the real challenge in
making it work. Using the "bowling pin" strategy and starting in Santa Monica
should help.

It's interesting and different, which I like.

------
orenmazor
I do this already manually (i.e. contacted various businesses to see who can
offer me a deal on 7 suits for a wedding party). I love the idea of it being
automated for me.

------
notahacker
An optional free text field is the way forward as I can envisage a few people
having other requests (particular dates they need the discount on, specific
products they're interested in, justifications for asking for such an
outrageous discount etc.) as well.

I think a typical use case would be someone looking for a better deal when
they've got a big group of people to entertain, in which case there's a
particular time frame they're interested in.

------
fezzl
The only problem I see is that why would anyone want to use it. There are _so_
many (and I mean really many) daily deal websites out there now that sell just
about anything; chances are most people can find what they want at the price
they desire, or at least close enough to beat inputting a bunch of numbers
into a third-party website and waiting for some conclusion that may not even
materialize.

------
coreyg
I think this could be a good idea as long as the companies in the drop down
have agreed to be apart of the deal. Also I'd recommend having a directory
around the companies so that there is some marketing for the companies where
visitors can find out what they do and through that discovery ask for a deal

------
revorad
You need to make it much much simpler. Just ask people to choose a business.
You decide the numbers.

Fix the discount at some reasonable number around the average of Groupon-type
discounts.

The amount spent will be decided by the type of business anyway.

------
markhall
I really like the idea. There may be some interesting challenges in terms of
acquiring businesses to buy-in to the concept. There is definitely an
opportunity there. Best of luck.

------
jasonmcalacanis
link: <http://santamonica.askforadeal.com>

------
k33n
Seems like a novel idea. Are you hoping to monetize this?

